# operators, subs, drivers, and shovelors Nassau and Queens, NY



## ljbev

We are looking for experienced sub contractor, drivers, and equipment operators, for snow plowing and shoveling in Nassau and Suffolk County(mostly nassau), NY. We need Plow trucks as well as 4wd operators with no plows for shoveling crews, as well as laborers. We pay the going rate for the area. We are always fair with our workers.

We also need a pay loader operator(experienced with snow ) for a big stop in queens 8-12 hrs work in a 2" storm.

Please call only if you are serious.....call or text my cell asap

516-804-2812 o
516-250-3528 c


----------



## ljbev

no one????


----------



## OneManWithAPlow

I know a few people in the Nassau county area, Ill share your post.


----------



## MajorDave

Just a thought...what are you plowing, where, and most importantly, what are you paying?


----------



## ljbev

MajorDave said:


> Just a thought...what are you plowing, where, and most importantly, what are you paying?


call the office 516-804-2812


----------



## Mitragorz

You'd probably get a better response if you just shared the info.


----------



## ljbev

Mitragorz said:


> You'd probably get a better response if you just shared the info.


Every situation is different, we have stops all over long Island. I don't put rates on a public forum. If you are interested pm me or just call the office or my cell. It's faster to call since I'm not always on here 
Thanks 
Scott 5162503528


----------

